# G0704 spindle question



## vincent52100 (Apr 15, 2021)

Good morning. I have a g0704 mill, used less than an hour. When I put in an r8 collet I never feel it connect with a locating pin. I’ve looked down the column and don’t see one. I can’t fell one when I rotate the column. I’ve looked at the parts list and don’t see one. Am I missing something? Any help would be appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## macardoso (Apr 15, 2021)

The R8 retaining pin on the G0704 is a phillips head screw with the bottom turned into a pin. It is installed from the side of the quill. 




There is hole in item 249 which allows you to screw the pin into item 246V2


----------



## macardoso (Apr 15, 2021)

The hole should be accessible when the quill is lowered, in the back left corner between the gear rack and the slot for the quill key.

Pictures from my machine below, Ignore the excessive grease.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 15, 2021)

My mill was purchased new in 2013, so it is possible the design could have been modified.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Clean the screw and threads with brake cleaner and lock-tite the set screw in or use a double set screw to lock it in.


----------



## vincent52100 (Apr 21, 2021)

Sorry for taking so long to respond but I seem to be spending a whole lot more time on my back than upright. My son went to the garage and took a couple pictures but wasn’t sure what he was looking at. I’m assuming that if I rotate the spindle I will the screw I’m looking. I’m going to try to go out next week and check it. Thanks very much!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 22, 2021)

On Bridgeport's there is a set screw on the bottom of the quill located on the back side that is a lock of the bottom bearing cap.  The factory drilled a number 8 drill into the threads so a set screw or a double set screw locks the cap in place.  Many times on a rebuild of the spindle, some rookies over tighten that screw and it oblongs the quill making it get tight when the quill is moved to the top of the travel.   I have also had to tighten the bearing cap a bit more say 1/2" turn past the old hole and drilled a new  # 8 spot face for the set screw to tighten finger tight with blue lock-tite or a double set screw.  I'm not sure a Jets design is  like that.  Another rookie mistake is they don't loosen both set screws and bugger up the threads.


----------



## vincent52100 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## vincent52100 (May 10, 2021)

Wow! Can’t believe it’s been almost a month since I posted this and I’m just now able to get out to the garage! Seems like recovery time is getting longer instead of shorter. The Dr tells me that’s normal though. Anyway, the screw is exactly what it was. Tightened it up and everything is ok. Thanks very much!
Also, I’m trying to start my own sticker board and would really appreciate any stickers that might be available.
Ken Kasel
5108 Westgate Drive
Shelby NC 28152

Again, thank you very much


----------

